# Best Beginners Site



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd say seriously wrong!! Don't recall anyone ever getting hit on the biceps before. The string should be 4 to 5 inches clear of the biceps. Would have to see a picture or better a video of you shooting to even guess what's going on.

As a beginner, 55 lb. is WAY too much draw weight!!! Hang that bow on the wall for later and run (do not walk) to your nearest club so you can get started correctly.

Arne


----------



## Maxlass (Mar 17, 2018)

Moebow said:


> I'd say seriously wrong!! Don't recall anyone ever getting hit on the biceps before. The string should be 4 to 5 inches clear of the biceps. Would have to see a picture or better a video of you shooting to even guess what's going on.
> 
> As a beginner, 55 lb. is WAY too much draw weight!!! Hang that bow on the wall for later and run (do not walk) to your nearest club so you can get started correctly.
> 
> Arne


I've emailed Ben Pearson and asked about another set of limbs maybe 30lb or so to get used to it.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Maxlass said:


> I've emailed Ben Pearson and asked about another set of limbs maybe 30lb or so to get used to it.


That is the right direction 30 or even alittle less e.g. 25 would be good. Seems like it is very lite compared to 55# but it is so nice to be able to pull that wt back and hold while you self check every thng and not feel like your arms are being torn off. It will really speed up you development of form. Also in the process of developing form high bow wt can lead to shoulder problems (as happened to me when I started) that can linger for years- yeah as I know. Find a club or a course if possible it will save time and get you going in the right direction fast. Good luck and happy shooting. There are a number of good youtube videos that can help get you going but nothing is better than a coach for a quick efficient start...


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

I did see something similar one, this person was facing the target instead of sideways. The best way to describe it was like they were shooting a rifle. The string was drawn along the arm and released when it touched the chest. The marks were similar,however I am not saying that this is what you did. Without reviewing the way the bow was held, how this was done is anybody's guess. I am sure that you reviewed shooting stance on the computer before trying the bow. I agree that you need to find a local club, pro shop or coach: reduce the weight and check your draw length.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bowgren2 said:


> I did see something similar one, this person was facing the target instead of sideways. The best way to describe it was like they were shooting a rifle. The string was drawn along the arm and released when it touched the chest. The marks were similar,however I am not saying that this is what you did. Without reviewing the way the bow was held, how this was done is anybody's guess. I am sure that you reviewed shooting stance on the computer before trying the bow. I agree that you need to find a local club, pro shop or coach: reduce the weight and check your draw length.


I think Bowgren is probably on the right track, your initial stance should be 90 to the target not facing it. I once saw a women archer who used to draw back to her sternum she was was standing correctly but did not rotate her body on the draw. Certainly shooting the bow like a rifle would put your upper arm close to the the string.


----------

